

A Journey from Ethnography to Design: Coastal Erosion Risk Mapping Project - poub
http://www.thinkflowinteractive.com/2009/05/28/a-journey-from-ethnography-to-design-coastal-erosion-risk-mapping-project/#comments

======
timcederman
As per the debate in the article about "is it ethnography?", I prefer the term
"ethnographically-inspired fieldwork".

------
jane_finnes
Nice illustration of how research supports design and the importance of being
user-centred.

